
Nature paper on ocean warming retracted - vixen99
https://retractionwatch.com/2019/09/25/nature-paper-on-ocean-warming-retracted/
======
makomk
There was quite some discussion on HN when this paper first hit the news,
pretty much all of which assumed it was true, much of it very dystopian in
tone:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18352506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18352506)

